# Our NHS - Thank you



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

I am writing this post to echo my appreciation of our NHS. On the 18th September I suffered a Heart attack, and was admitted to hospital and situation monitored with various test and continuous ECG read outs, I was then sent to another hospital to see if I had a blockage in my arteries, which after investigation discovered 2 areas that were 99.1% blocked which could not be cleared by the use of stents, I was then refered for bypass surgery which was carried out on the 28th September. I was released from hospital on 1 October, I am now week 7 after the operation and I must say I feel fantastic, still cannot lift anything and due to start physio next week. The level of care and explanation of each step of the proceedures from the various medical professionals has been surperb. THANK YOU SO MUCH

Alan


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Alan it is sooo good to hear someone with praise for the NHS! We are often so quick to criticise but slow to praise! As a nurse myself I know that not always is everything 100% wonderful, but it is so nice to see someone praising the organisation rather than throwing things at it!

The recovery is not quick after such a major illness but I hope that you will continue to make good progress and will soon feel back on top form. Meanwhile, if you had poor eating habits, alter them now and make today the beginning of the rest of your life! When allowed, increase your fitness, and all being well you will have many healthy years ahead of you!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news Alan, 

It's reassuring to know that if we have a serious illness the NHS copes well. :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we also have good reason to thank our local hospitals and treatment centre for all that has happened to Viv over the last 4 years or more. As our son who lives in California said, if you don't have medical insurance over there, you either pay up & go broke, or die


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm pleased to read of the progress Alan is making. Long may it continue. Each day may seem like the previous one but, if all advice is taken, I'm sure positive progress will result.

Good luck Alan. Stay well yourself Jean. x :wink: 


It's 2 years since I started my cancer journey. Apart from my 8 day stay in hospital which I detested - might have been the effect of the Tramadol - I have otherwise enjoyed splendid service from the NHS. 

Only last Wednesday, the 9th, I had a brief visit to Grimsby's "Diana, Princess of Wales" Hospital, for a flexible cystoscopy (!) 

Despite having a general anaesthetic, I was enjoying toast and coffee by 9.30am, job done!! The Staff could not have been more helpful. They even spoke to me about non-medical issues!! :roll: 

Yes, thank you NHS!  



.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Alan Im so pleased you have got through and come out the other side of such a serious illness.
I also cant fault the NHS they have been brilliant in all the hospitals I have attended.
The devotion and kindness that the nurses have shown has been so lovely and they work such long hours and must be tired but they are always there for me.
Also money is never mentioned and I have had some very expensive treatment and even though Im terminal nobody says its not worth while.
They are now learning by my treatment, for the future so I feel im giving a bit back.

So I hope you go from strength to strength and get back to full recovery :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> They are now learning by my treatment, for the future so I feel im giving a bit back.
> 
> :wink:


how very true, Mavis. Treatments are so much better now than they were even a few years ago, The medical profession is learning about the effectiveness of new treatments all the time - one of the drugs that Viv is on is not a "regular" ovarian cancer drug, but the combination of this plus another is keeping her very well! Cures for these diseases & conditions may not be in time for many including you and Viv, but the doctors will have learned so much that evenually a way will be found.

We all moan about the NHS, but when push comes to shove, they are there for you 8)


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Drop the Bill*

If you, as I do,believe the NHS is part of our history and heritage then add your name to the petition at the link

Thanks

Harry

http://www.dropthebill.com/


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, it's still wonderful in many ways. Think how much better it would be if we had a government committed to the founding principles and prepared to give the NHS priority over obscene and mad projects like Trident rather than a load of crooks plotting to make themselves and their rich friends even richer.

Phil


----------

